# Asking For Opinions On Doweling Jigs



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been looking at doweling jigs and there is really is wide choice to choose from. One member of the forum who I have a great respect for has suggested the Dowel inIt jig. I'm just asking for opinions from other members about the matter. My shop certainly is not a commercial shop as you all shouild know by now.

By the way, James sure did help me with the typing on the keyboard issue, I have almost on problems as long as I keep my fingers well above the keyboard. I say almost, I am still having a few problems but I think that they are operator errors.

Jerry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The first one on this page seems to be available worldwide and is suitable for most doweling applications.

I have one of these but tend to use the Australia Ozzie multi jig.

Dowelling


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry, if you like using dowels you should have some of these for making your own jigs. It's best to drill the holes for them with a drill press so that you get them perfectly vertical but not absolutely necessary in all cases. Bushings and Inserts - Lee Valley Tools

These are also good to have. These work fairly well with brad point drill bits where you can pinpoint the drill bit to the dimple left by the dowel centers.
Dowel & Tenon Centers - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> The first one on this page seems to be available worldwide and is suitable for most doweling applications.
> 
> I have one of these but tend to use the Australia Ozzie multi jig.
> 
> Dowelling



It isn't like that I like using dowels, haven't actually used them yet. I am trying various joinihg methods, so far I have tried the Kreg pocket hole, jig, tongue and groove bits, mortise and tenon joints, and biscuits. Seems like there is a place for each of these concepts, and now I have beome interested in trying doweling. All that I hear from members of the forum will and are of value to me in my quest for what to buy. I have a shawdow box project working in my mind and I see a place in the projectwhere I think that dowels might be a good solution. 

Anyway, thanks everybody for your input.

Jerry


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I purchased a DowelMax doweling jig last year and think it's great! They are not cheap. But accurate, easy to use, good instructions with the jig, very well made tool.
Here's a pic of a cabinet where I used all dowels vs. M&T joints. 









I'm sure you can find a video demostrating the tool.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

berry said:


> I purchased a DowelMax doweling jig last year and think it's great! They are not cheap. But accurate, easy to use, good instructions with the jig, very well made tool.
> Here's a pic of a cabinet where I used all dowels vs. M&T joints.
> 
> View attachment 64429
> ...




Berry, that cabinet is absolutely beautiful. 

I have looked at the video on the Dowelmax, and it sure looks like a great tool, the price has caused me to continue to look and to ask about jigs as I am doing on this thread. 

You sure can be proud of that cabinet. Thanks for the reply too.

Jerry


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

The tool I most admire.
Dowelmax


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

mais fotos


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

more photos


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Jessem is a less costly alternative to DowelMax. Made in Canada but I think it is available in the USA. Very happy with mine.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The only time used a dowel jig was in high school, one that used a brace and bit for drilling the holes. Once I figured out how to use it, quite accurate. It was good enough to put together a small cherry wood book case, that I still have today. It was made in the 10th grade, which would put it in 1953/4. I've got a brace and some bits, but haven't found another down jig like that, yet.

I believe I have used dowels a few times since, by drilling a hole thru one piece, and into the other, applying glue, and whacking a dowel into place, then trimming. Similar to using treenails/trunnels. I plan on using this same method on one or two future projects. Haven't decided if I'll be trying to make my own dowels yet, or nto.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You may also use these to place the dowels wherever you want.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=859


This was my first dowel jig:

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-4641404-Dowel-Quick-Doweling/dp/B000JCIMEK/ref=pd_sim_hi_2


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Botelho007 said:


> more photos



Beautiful job, Claudio.


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

*A bit unconventional*

My method is a bit unconventional, but I can make any size I want from any wood I have.

Router Lathe Chapter 2 - YouTube


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I second the motion on JessEm, I have both dowling jigs and the pocket mortise II.

Bruce


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jerry,

Unlike others, I love dowels! Dowels make a lot of sense from a structural standpoint in many (but not all) cases. I literally use several hundred feet of dowels every month! We have several dowelling jigs and they are constantly in-use. I use dowels from 1/8" up to 1 & 1/4" every day - heck, we even use dowels to pin other dowels!
You can spend a lot of money on dowelling jigs or you can get some pretty decent ones without spending an arm and a leg. 

We do face-to-face dowelling, edge-to-edge dowelling, end-to-end dowelling, mitered edge dowelling, etc., etc. My point here is: There are many ways to use wooden dowels, so depending on what kind of work you're going to be doing, it might behoove you to have more than one style of dowelling jig and skillset! The jigs that other members have shown herein are all quite nice. As an inventor, product developer and manufacturer, I have to tell you that making a dowelling jig is super-easy; as there is virtually no complexity involved!

For edge-to-edge dowels, Jerry - such as you might use in a tabletop or any large panel glue-up; I have found the "Leichtung Double Edge-To-Edge Doweling Jig" to be my favorite. If you Google or Bing it, you should be able to find it easily available. It's not for everything, but it is great for edge-to-edge work. I know, Jerry that you have sight difficulties and this jig *does not require you to align a tiny scratch on the jig to a mark on your workpiece.*

Precise perpendicular drilling as mentioned (by Cherryville Chuck) above is very important, but when using this jig - the guide bushings coupled with appropriate sized drill bits assure thaat your holes are perfect! This negates the need for a drill press - which becomes cumbersome with long boards or edge drilling.

Jerry, take care my friend!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

James
Thank you.

JessEm seems to be good jig.

I would test Jessen, but has only in imperial measures.

Regards

Cláudio


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a JessEm and love it


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Jessem does 1/2" ... LeeValley does 32mm*



MEBCWD said:


> I have a JessEm and love it


Hi Otis
Like OPG, I have a variety of dowelling jigs.

For Euro cabinets I use the Lee Valley Veritas dowelling jig *(32mm)*
For 1/4", 3/8", and *1/2"* dowels, I use the Jessem Jig. (Fun to Use)
Also for 1/4" and 3/8" precision joining, I use my DowelMax Jig.

For general use, I have a bunch of cheaper jigs that generally work well, if one is careful. They are usually lacking in accurate dowel placement. They work reasonably well if dowel transfer pins are used, especially for faceframes.

Finally, I pre-assemble my drawer boxes with 1/4" dowels drilling the holes *freehand* and dowelling the sides and ends. Not only does it personalize each drawer box so they can be only re-assembled one way, but I was surprised to find that if I used Kreg screws with the dowels in place, the sides stayed aligned, and I didn't have to glue anything.

At one end of the precision dowel jig spectrum, we have Dowelmax and Jessem available....at the other end, freehand also works for some projects.

Mark


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

flockshot said:


> My method is a bit unconventional, but I can make any size I want from any wood I have.
> 
> Router Lathe Chapter 2 - YouTube


I like that.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Claudio.

Nice pictures. I like your trick to mark all the pieces. I use to write it on the hiden site of the pieces but sometimes I erase it by sanding.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, Alexis.

Thanks, the tapes help.

Exaggerating a bit, but they are really easy to remove as well.

Regards.

Cláudio


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*a "master" DowelMax craftsman*



Botelho007 said:


> The tool I most admire.
> Dowelmax


Hi Claudio,
I looked at your photos of your work and see all the signs of a "master" DowelMax craftsman.
Great looking installation. You are to be congratulated on your accomplishment.
Mark


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello, Mark.

Thanks for the words, with the pins can be assembled pieces of furniture and DowelMax jig is perfect for this job.

Regards

Claudio

(Note: I use the Google translator to answer)


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, Claudio,
Our daughter lives in France, so I too use the *Google translator* to answer her.
Mark


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mark

The difficulty with the language makes the texts are short, to write a long post I have to ask for help.

Cláudio


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I just checked out this self centering jig on Amazon. The reviews are probably higher than any I have seen. Out of 36 reviews there are 30 five star, and 6 four star. Nothing below a 4 star, I don't think I have ever seen a product anywhere rated that high. The only problem I foresee is it is limited to 2-7/16. How often do you really need to dowel anything larger than 2"? And it is a US made product.

Premium Doweling Jig - Amazon.com


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Jerry-
You know the review you read? In the comments, the author of that review... said he had the dowl it orignal model and an HF doweling jig. 

He had good things to say about his HF self-centering dowel jig... but he said you have to dial it in yourself. He gave good directions to do that. Basically you just loosen the allen set screw, put two 1/4" gauges between the sides and the middle... tighten it up, then retighten the set screw.


----------

